# Tour of the Peaks



## PaulSecteur (24 May 2012)

This Sunday...

Who is going?

http://www.kilotogo.com/index.php?option=event_detail&event_id=42


----------



## adetobee (25 May 2012)

I’m taking part and doing the 65 route. You’ll be able to spot me. I’ll be the one swearing profusely all the way up Winnats Pass, assuming I’ve got enough energy left to swear that is. Good luck. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## lanternerouge (25 May 2012)

I'm going


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 May 2012)

My mates doing it on his new Scott F01L 40 

But, having recently put a 39/53 on my bike I'm going nowhere near it


----------



## Fubar (25 May 2012)

Ooo, this looks good - my wife is from Chapel and Brother in law lives there. Might add it to my "to do" list for next year!


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 May 2012)

Looks like a headwind up to the cat and fiddle, but it will be blowing us over Winnats pass.


----------



## lanternerouge (26 May 2012)

It had better be blowing hard then Paul!


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 May 2012)

Without doubt, this was the hardest ride so far!

Headwinds, monster climbs, temperatures Im not used to riding in. Winnats was walked up...I wasnt alone and I sure that the online bike shops will be getting orders for cleats that have been worn out on the walk up.

Very enjoyable.

Lessons learned: Get sun cream for this weather. I have red arms and tan lines on my slap-head that match the vents in my helmet! I will be in for some micky-taking next week if they dont fade!


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2012)

That was a hot day for this. It's a tough route.


----------



## doctornige (27 May 2012)

I was the knob NOT on the tour heading in the opposite direction from Whaley to Chapel first thing on a red Spesh with Castelli kit. I am glad you all had a nice ride, but the weather was really hot. The wind was not so bad early on, but built by 2pm. This pattern has been evident day on day here. Ride early.

Looking fwd to the Evans Peak Sportive which I AM on in June. Hope I did not pick the wrong event weather-wise.

Nige.


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 May 2012)

doctornige said:


> Hope I did not pick the wrong event weather-wise.


 
To be honest, it was too hot for me today (Carry too much insulation). Cooler will be nice... Wouldnt so no to a summer shower or 2.

Im sure the peaks will will sort you a challenge out!


----------



## lanternerouge (27 May 2012)

It cooked me as well Paul. Ended up bailing out and doing the short route. I'm trying to look on it as good training....!


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 May 2012)

Saw a load of the riders as I crossed the Cat heading towards Shap. Bit too hot and windy for me to be doing a hilly century.


----------



## endoman (27 May 2012)

Enjoyed it, did long route at slow pace as riding with mate, Holme Moss was a cheeky little fella towards the end. Would have loved another food stop as big queues at first one and a time limit to top of Winnats. Managed the whole lot with no walking, great training for The Etape, very pink arms and legs now! 
Got AMR Peak 100 in 2 weeks time, don't think it's quite as bad from the route I can see online!


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 May 2012)

Anyone else take the "I made it up" photo?


----------



## adetobee (28 May 2012)

I didn't take a picture at the top. I was trying for a silver time so didn't stop when I got there. Alas it wasn't to be and finished well outside the silver time. Being a lazy sod and staying at the feed station for half an hour didn't help either though.

The only negative for me, and a very minor negative, was Winnats Pass. I'm OK getting up Winnats Pass but came cropper when I reached the broken down ambulance about 3 quarters of the way up. Just couldn't squeeze past it and the oncoming cars so had to stop. There was no way I was going to be able to get clipped back in on that gradient so walked the rest of the way. Also spotted the photographer to late just before the steep bit. I was already on the limit at that point and too out of breath to pose and try to look like I was a real cyclist. Don't think they'll be going in the family album.

Other than that minor blip it was a fantastic day. Factor 50 so still white and pasty. Very impressed with the organisation too. It's a bit of a drive for me but I might be tempted to enter the Flatout in the Fens now.


----------



## lanternerouge (28 May 2012)

Legs pretty stiff today. Should I go out for a recovery spin or just rest? Ideas guys?


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 May 2012)

PaulSecteur said:


> Anyone else take the "I made it up" photo?


 
Got to be done. Sadly this wasn't on the Tour of the Peaks but last years Cat & Fiddle Challenge


----------



## rdt (31 May 2012)

I "bumped into" this event at Whaley Bridge while out riding on Sunday, so thought it'd be rude not to join in for a chunk of the route. Winnats was interesting, with stationary ambulance and queue of Caterhams etc, but miraculously all the traffic cleared in both directions as I got stuck into it and gave me a clear run. 

For anyone in the area who can bunk off next week, there's a 120km Audax from Chapel on Wednesday 6th: "Old Lead Miners' Trail", which heads south into the White Peak. It's a fine route, largely on very quiet roads, with a couple of decent cafes (Monsal head & Moneyash) en route. Seems the official last entry date has passed, and not sure if on-the-line entry is possible, but contacting the organiser direct would probably be should anyone be interested:-
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-352/


----------



## rdt (1 Jun 2012)

hester70 said:


> I’m taking part and doing the 65 route.


 


hester, it was last Sunday.


----------



## doctornige (1 Jun 2012)

There is the Evans one later this month. I'm in that. 60 route.


----------



## rdt (1 Jun 2012)

Had forgotten about that one, doctornige. The week before the Evans Peaks ride is the Spud Riley / Polka Dot (starts @ Woodford), which has a great route on quiet roads (once into the hills), and is aid of a great cause (nb if I freeloaded on any of that I'd be sure to send a very fat donation to Christies).


----------

